# Roccat Kone Mausrad Problematik



## Neumi (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

bin seit 1 Woche stolzer Besitzer einer Roccat Kone.
Was mir leider gleich am anfang aufgefallen ist das mein Mausrad nach einer umdrehung etwas hing. Habe die Maus gleich Umgetauscht und eine neue bekommen, nur habe ich mit der ein ähnliches Problem zwar harkt das rad jetzt nicht mehr so aber dafür ist das Mausrad sehr schwerfällig und unpräziehse sagenwir mal so eine halbe umdrehung leuft es sehr gut und die andere hälfte sehr schwer, was natürlich ein präzieses steuern unmöglich macht dieses stört natürlich sehr beim Waffe wechseln bei CSS z.B. man geht immer eins zu weit oder zu kurz.

Meint ihr das legt sich mit der Zeit oder sollte man diese auch wieder zurückgeben? Hat ihr ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (20. Oktober 2008)

solche kinderkrankheiten sind normal bei neuen mäusen.
auch wenn logitechs oder razers mit neuer technik rauskommen gibt es schwarze schaffe unter ihnen welche macken haben.
muss man nur hoffen das die kone nicht wegen kinderkrankheiten nen schlechten ruf bekommt.
ich schwöre ja auf die alte lachesis, das hat nen 2 wege mausrad und ist deshalb sehr präzise zu bedienen und als highsense gamer sind 4000dpi auch ganz nett.
aber zurück zur kone: einschicken, da du die arbeit die du mit der maus tätigen willst ja nicht, oder nur unter widrigen umständen zu tätigen ist.
mein alter arbeitgeber hat auch schon einige zurücknehmen müssen auf grund mangelnder fertigungs qualität

mfg


----------



## Spinal (28. Oktober 2008)

Wobei ich sagen muss, mein Mausrad hatte die gleichen macken (ebenfalls die Kone) und die waren nach 1,5 wochen weg. War am Anfang auch kurz davor sie umzutauschen, aber das Mausrad funktioniert jetzt 1a, wenn auch insgesamt nicht ganz so präzise, wie ich es gewünscht hätte, aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.

Edit: Jetzt zickt das Mausrad wieder mehr rum, keine Ahnung warum. Zwar nicht so sehr wie am Anfang, aber bei einer knapp 70 Euro teuren Maus stört es. Vielleicht tausch ich sie um. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## kry0 (30. Oktober 2008)

Spinal schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, mein Mausrad hatte die gleichen macken (ebenfalls die Kone) und die waren nach 1,5 wochen weg. War am Anfang auch kurz davor sie umzutauschen, aber das Mausrad funktioniert jetzt 1a, wenn auch insgesamt nicht ganz so präzise, wie ich es gewünscht hätte, aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.
> 
> Edit: Jetzt zickt das Mausrad wieder mehr rum, keine Ahnung warum. Zwar nicht so sehr wie am Anfang, aber bei einer knapp 70 Euro teuren Maus stört es. Vielleicht tausch ich sie um.
> 
> ...




Noch zickt mein Mausrad nicht rum... Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so! Ich finde es sehr angenehm zu benutzen... Vor allem aber auch sehr präzise!


----------



## Roli (31. Oktober 2008)

Hatte selber auch mal ne etwas günstigere Maus (Saitek Laser oder so?) die ergonomisch einfach toll waren, hatten ALLE das selbe Prob mit dem Mausrad (3 mal umgetauscht). Dachte immer ich wär n extremer pechvogel und die Leute im Shop haben mich schon schief angeschaut.
Hab jetzt ne Genius Navigator und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Bullveyr (31. Oktober 2008)

wobei Genius auch nicht unbedingt für gute Mousewheels bekannt ist


----------



## [RY]-CJK (23. November 2008)

Tag,

habe diverse mäuse und muss sagen, dass ich die roccat kone gleich gekauft habe, als sie im laden verfügbar war. und nun gleich zum negativen part. das mausrad macht mir ebenfalls probleme, da die rasterung nicht direkt genug ist. wer die mx518 oder deathadder besitzt, wird den unterschied merken. beim waffenwechsel macht sich dies stark bemerkbar, da man oft eine einheit zu weit wechselt. was bei einer maus in der preisklasse natürlich nicht vorkommen sollte. positiv an der maus ist natürlich die gute form, sowie die schöne optik. der treiber funktioniert bei mir auch gut und macht unter windows xp sp 2 keine probleme. im grossen und ganzen 6/10 punkten, da das mausrad ein sehr wichtiger teil ist. ich hoffe das roccat eine refresh version auf den markt bringt, wo dieses problem behoben wird.

lg


----------



## kwku (5. Dezember 2008)

kry0 schrieb:


> Noch zickt mein Mausrad nicht rum... Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so! Ich finde es sehr angenehm zu benutzen... Vor allem aber auch sehr präzise!



Ich kann das nur bestätigen, bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Farel (21. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich hab jetzt schon meine 2 Roccat Kone (weil umgetauscht) und bei der ist jetzt nach etwa einer Woche, wie bei der ersten nach schon einem Tag, das Mausrad kaputt gegangen. Soll heißen: kein Wiederstand mehr, Mausrad dreht einfach durch ohne dass man irgendeinen auswirkung am pc sieht. 

Zusätzlich hab ich bei dieser zweiten das Problem, dass wenn ich einfach nur ganz normal links klicke, die kone irgendwie gleich 2 mal klickt. Sehr nervig wenn ich ein spiel aus der schnellstartleiste starten will und das deswegen gleich zweimal aufgeht.

Werde sie wohl nochmal umtauschen.

Aber hat noch jemand solche Probleme?


----------



## Demcy (21. Januar 2009)

War sie vieleicht deswegen bei Minfactory im Mindstar heute für 21€ !! im Angebot ??


----------



## Klutten (21. Januar 2009)

@ Farel

Obwohl ich noch keine Maus aus der Serienproduktion habe, ist bis jetzt noch kein Defekt aufgetreten. Beim schnellen Scrollen kommt es in seltenen Fällen zu einem leisen Quietschen, einen Ausfall habe ich aber noch nicht zu vermelden.


----------



## Spinal (21. Januar 2009)

Boah ey, ich habe 70 Euro oder so dafür gelatzt. Für den Preis eine Hammer Maus. Ich habe mich an einige Dinge gewöhnt und andere sind durch ein Firmware update verschwunden. Dennoch bleiben einige Kritikpunkte.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Farel (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich warte immernoch auf die Ersatzlieferung von Amazon 
Hab ja auch 2 Jahre Gewährleistung und die schöpf ich aus!


----------



## morpH82 (27. Januar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Farel
> 
> Obwohl ich noch keine Maus aus der Serienproduktion habe, ist bis jetzt noch kein Defekt aufgetreten. Beim schnellen Scrollen kommt es in seltenen Fällen zu einem leisen Quietschen, einen Ausfall habe ich aber noch nicht zu vermelden.



hab eine aus der serienproduktion und auch bei mir, wie an anderer stelle erwähnt, gibt es keinerlei probleme. hab anscheinend glück!


----------



## Albino2k (31. Januar 2009)

Habe die slenben Probleme mit dem Mausrad ..

Sie reagiert nur sporadisch beim rauf und runter scrollen im IE , beim rauf scrollen tut sich meist gar nichts mehr ..werd sie umtauschen gehn ...bin ein bisschen endtäuscht bei dem Preis ...hatte schon viele mäuse und hatte solch ein Problem noch nie ..und die Roccat Kone ist nicht mal 2 Monate alt ...peinlich


----------



## iceman650 (3. Februar 2009)

nuja, die kone soll das öfters haben.
ich habe von jemandem gelesen, der hatte teamspeka auf der mausrad-taste.
Die Mx518 hatte das 3 jahre ausgehalten, die kone 5 tage....
ich lass deswegen lieber die finger von dem vieh


----------



## CyrussM (3. März 2009)

Vierte kone durch, drei mausräder gebrochen so das sie durch drehen. einfach unglaublich was fürne Qualität da so angepriesen wird.
Einmal ausfall des sensors. Zittern.
zwei mausfüsse schon durch bis das Plastik der maus auf Plastik des Speedpads kratzt.

Kann garnicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen möchte.


----------



## Spinal (3. März 2009)

Da kann ich mich ja richtig glücklich schätzen 

Habe mich an die Kone gewöhnt, die Oberfläche ist soweit abgenutzt, das sie sich normal anfühlt, das Mausrad ist nach wie vor ein Mangel, aber ich habe mir das Roccat Sense Adrenalin Blue Mauspad geholt und damit funktioniert die Maus auch super.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Manillaroad (6. März 2009)

Hm, komisch alles. Habe mir die Maus zeitgleich zum Release zugelegt, und diese damals auf nem Plastikspeedpad benutzt. Hatte absolut keine Probleme. Mittlerweile nutze ich (um die Maus zu schonen) das Taito-Pad. Und ich muss echt sagen, dass ich nie eine qualitativ hochwertigere und präzisere Maus in der Hand hatte. Auch die Verarbeitung ist super, nix klappert und das Mausrad ist so, wie ich es mir von einer Highend-Maus erwarte! Mittlerweile sind mehrere Freunde auf das Ding umgestiegen, und keiner hatte bisher diese Probleme... Da müssen ja einige User hier enormes Pech gehabt haben. Aber mit dem Roccat-Produktstandard hat das mit Sicherheit nix zu tun..

Grüsse


----------



## kwku (6. März 2009)

Manillaroad schrieb:


> Hm, komisch alles. Habe mir die Maus zeitgleich zum Release zugelegt, und diese damals auf nem Plastikspeedpad benutzt. Hatte absolut keine Probleme. Mittlerweile nutze ich (um die Maus zu schonen) das Taito-Pad. Und ich muss echt sagen, dass ich nie eine qualitativ hochwertigere und präzisere Maus in der Hand hatte. Auch die Verarbeitung ist super, nix klappert und das Mausrad ist so, wie ich es mir von einer Highend-Maus erwarte! Mittlerweile sind mehrere Freunde auf das Ding umgestiegen, und keiner hatte bisher diese Probleme... Da müssen ja einige User hier enormes Pech gehabt haben. Aber mit dem Roccat-Produktstandard hat das mit Sicherheit nix zu tun..
> 
> Grüsse


Ich kann das nur bestätigen: absolut keine Probleme, mit dem Taito spitzenmäßig zu handhaben!


----------



## Eiswolf93 (6. März 2009)

Zu Topic:

Ich habe auch eine Roccat Kone und bin allgemien sehr unzuefrieden mit der Verarbeitung.

Im Saturn gekauft und dann 1 1/2 Monate später in der Früh... Surfen will runterscrollen, nichts passiert. Schau ich die Maus an das Mausrad dreht einfach durch!

Das Mausrad war wie ein Fahrradreifen ohne wiederstand!

Natürlich sofort umgetauscht und 3 Wochen später schon wieder das Problem.

Neue Maus neues Pech. Tcu-Controler im A****.

Inzwischen die 4. Roccat und der Verkäufer rät mir schon eine andere maus zu nehmen....

Diesmal ging es 3 Wochen und dann hat mir der Treiber gesagt ich muss ein Firmware machen. Steht ja dann die Installation da, warte fast 20 Minuten tut sich nichts. Computer reagiert nicht mehr, also lange auf den Ausschalt knopf gedrückt. Neubooten, maus geht nicht an. Wahrscheinlich hat sich der Speicher auf der Maus gelöscht.  Die Maus geht an keinem PC mehr und liegt  derzeitig neben mir.

Ich will mir nun die Mamba holen, aber die hat sich schon wieder verspätet!

Jetzt zock ich mit meiner alten Wireless Maus und bin froh eine funktinierende Maus zu haben


----------



## Robär (6. März 2009)

Bei meiner erste Roccat hats auch das Mausrad entschärft. Nach 6 Tagen konnte ich das Mausrad, ohne Maus auseinanderzunehmen, fast rausnehmen. Echt keine Ahnung wie sowas passieren kann.

Wäre ich doch bei meiner MX518 geblieben, die hat 4 Jahre durchgehalten und läuft heut noch beim Kumpel wie ne 1. Da hat nur ein wenig die Beschichtung vom Logitech Zeichen nachgelassen. Sowas nen ich Qualität.


----------



## SCUX (7. März 2009)

und irgendwie haben fast alle, mit Problemen, genau die vierte Maus
​


----------



## Gottesmentor (8. März 2009)

HI!
Habe mir die Maus kurz nach dem Release bekommen. Schon am Anfang bemerkte ich einen erhöten Widerstand beim Hochscrollen.Dieses wurde langsam besser bis dann im Januar das Aus fürs Mausrad kam. Neue Kone bestellt... ahhh Mausrad fühlt sich jetzt wesentlich besser beim Scrollen an. Nur hatte ich das Problem den TCU-Sensor auf mein StellSeries SX zu kalibrieren. Ich konnte selbst nach mehreren dutzend Kalibrierungen die Maus knapp 1cm vom Pad anheben bis sie nicht mehr reagierte. Also Maus zurück und neue Kone bekommen. Nun läuft alles wieder wie es soll und ich hoffe es bleibt so. Vom Gefühl und der Handhabung ist die Kone bis jetzt die beste Maus die ich jemals hatte (vorher hatte ich MX500, MX518, G5). Wenn Roccat die Qualität  in den Griff bekommt (oder bekommen hat) ist sie für mich uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Knuffi (13. März 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe meine Kone heute zum 2ten mal umgetauscht beim MM.
Einfach beim surfen Mausrad ohne Widerstand Achse gebrochen.
Habe mir das Geld auszahlen lassen denn so ein Mist für 70€ tue ich mir bestimmt kein 3tes mal an.
Roccat muss ich Sachen Qualität noch viel lernen.

Gruß
Knuffi


----------



## Spinal (13. April 2009)

Mein Mausrad hat heute auch de nGeist aufgegeben. Würde nie wieder eine Kone holen. Das Mausrad ist auch in intaktem Zustand sehr schwammig und jetzt das. Habe ganz normal auf einer Webseite runtergescrollt und schwupp lief das Ding ins Leere.
Zu allem Überfluss finde ich die Quittung gerade nicht 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Uziflator (14. April 2009)

Spinal schrieb:


> Mein Mausrad hat heute auch de nGeist aufgegeben. Würde nie wieder eine Kone holen. Das Mausrad ist auch in intaktem Zustand sehr schwammig und jetzt das. Habe ganz normal auf einer Webseite runtergescrollt und schwupp lief das Ding ins Leere.
> Zu allem Überfluss finde ich die Quittung gerade nicht
> 
> bye
> Spinal



Wenn du sie direkt bei Roccat einschickst brauchst du nicht unbedingt eine Rechnung.


----------



## Spinal (14. April 2009)

Hey das ist eine gute Idee, denn schliesslich gibt es die Maus auch noch gar nicht so lange, als das die Gewährleistung abgelaufen sein könnte. zudem sollte das problem ja nicht unbekannt sein 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Wake (14. Mai 2009)

Nachdem die Freude groß war, dass ich beim PCGH-Lesertest mitmachen durfte folgte etwas mehr als 2 Monate später die Ernüchterung: R.I.P. Kone, vor 5 Minuten beim normalen Surfen das Mausrad durchgebrochen, kein Widerstand und keine Reaktion mehr...darf wieder die alte MX518 ran.

Nunja, mal sehen ob ich sie einschicken kann (aus Ö. ists ja bissl teurer  ).

Edit: So, mal ne Mail an den Support geschrieben und die erste Antwort fiel sehr positiv aus.


----------



## Skatty (15. Mai 2009)

Erstmal ein kurzes Hi und Hallo an die Community.

Na, wenn ich das hier lese bin ich ja doch noch relativ froh, mich für die Sidewinder X8 anstelle der Kone entschieden zu haben.

Da hat meine Fujitsu Siemens GL5600 doch fast 2 Jahre für gebraucht, bis das Mausrad sich durchgedreht hat (gott sei dank nur FAST 2 Jahre. Hoch lebe die gesetzliche Gewährleistungsfrist ). Jetzt hab ich ne neue bekommen, sogar in schickem Piano-Black. *g*

Naja, wobei die X8 auch ihre bösen Macken hat, aber da werd ich gleich mal nen neuen Thread für aufmachen...


----------



## Wake (15. Mai 2009)

Siehe hier: Orthy.de - Wissen was läuft! - Roccat zur Mausrad-Problematik bei der KONE
Hoffen wir mal, dass das stimmt und die neueren Kones das Problem nicht mehr haben.
Bin aber etwas verwundert, wieso man dann anscheinend Kones aus der ersten Charge für Lesertests hergibt


----------



## Wake (25. Mai 2009)

Kleines Update:
Vorherigen Mittwoch hab ich die kaputte Kone abgeschickt mit Aussicht auf Ankunft am Freitag laut Post, heute Vormittag kam das Paket vom österreichischem Vertrieb mit der neuen Kone - Daumen hoch, 1a Support


----------



## populus (21. August 2011)

1a Support Haha gute Mäuse sollen die machen siehe hir so geht das Roccat Kone Mausrad Reperaturanleitung - ForumBase Reperaturanleitung


----------



## Spinal (22. August 2011)

Ui, altes Thema, aber ich habe auch noch eine Kone mit kaputtem Mausrad hier liegen. Vielleicht repariere ich die mal nach der Anleitung, wobei mir die Geschichte zu teuer schein (10 Euro für das Harz). Will nicht nochmal soviel Geld in diesen Fehlkauf stecken  Zumal ich die Maus auch nich besonders gut fand.

bye
Spinal


----------



## XmuhX (6. Oktober 2011)

Wake schrieb:


> Kleines Update:
> Vorherigen Mittwoch hab ich die kaputte Kone abgeschickt mit Aussicht auf Ankunft am Freitag laut Post, heute Vormittag kam das Paket vom österreichischem Vertrieb mit der neuen Kone - Daumen hoch, 1a Support


 
Hi, mich hat es vor einigen Wochen auch getroffen, und das Mausrad ist defekt!
Kannst du mir die Adresse nennen, wo Du die Maus hingeschickt hast?...wird wohl nicht gleich nach Ösiland sein, oder?

Bevor die Garantie abläuft will ich die Maus einschicken, denn ich erhalte keine Antwort vom Roccat Support auf meine Frage des weiteren Vorgehens, und will auch die neue Version haben!!!


----------



## monstergladi (29. November 2011)

XmuhX du kannst die maus selbst reparieren indem du einfach das HIER ! machst http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/147707-roccat-kone-mausrad-reparatur.html einfach draufgehn und zack dein mausrad funkt


----------



## Kepas Beleglorn (7. Dezember 2011)

Die Reparaturanleitung ist in der Tat Gold wert.


----------



## B4C4RD! (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab's nachgemacht...beim zusammenbraten hat sich das Rad verhagt & ich habs VORSICHTIG!!!!!!111 rausgezogen..dabei is mir'n Kontakt abgerissen :<


----------



## phenom-2 (11. Dezember 2011)

Sehr gutes TuT werde es wohl bald gebrauchen


----------



## Aysem (4. Januar 2012)

Hab zwar ne Roccat Kone + die tadellos läuft. Aber danke, jetzt weiß ich auch wie ich die Maus mal putzen kann. TOP!!!


----------

